# Newport Meet 26th July 2020



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

We had a chat on Saturday and decided that we would arrange a meet in Newport mainly for those waiting for tx or going through tx but not exclusive that would like to meet for a chat and something to eat.

We decided on The Dragonfly in Newport not fat from Junction 28 of the M4, its next to a travel lodge (i think though may be premier) so plenty of parking heres a link for anyone that needs directions
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thedragonflynewport/findus/

Date will be Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)

If anyone is unsure please feel free to pm myself or Sam for a chat

Jules x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Can u add my name as well I'm on the phone and can't do it!you can also pm me if any 1 wants


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

All added Jule x

Date will be Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dragonfly Newport
Date will be Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap) will be there as long as don't go on holiday.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

My sister arrives from Scotland that day so will have to miss out. I will make a meet yet. 
Dragonfly is really good, been a few times.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dragonfly Newport
Date will be Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap) will be there as long as don't go on holiday.

I'm already on the list (thanks Julespenfold - Good work!) but thought I'd post here too so people can click on my name and PM me if they want to. We're a very friendly bunch so please don't be afraid to join us - we can come out to meet you in the carpark so you don't have to walk in and not know who you're looking for! (I know that was my biggest fear when I went to first meet a few months ago!)
Look forward to seeing ladies on the list and some new faces  x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

see the new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239874.0


----------

